# What commands does 'Guided Partitioning' use



## daeron (Nov 5, 2019)

what does the installation UI do to a second drive untouched in the UI? Normally I disconnect any non-boot drive before risking use of the installation system but it was after 3 in the morning and I was exhausted.  Both boot and data drives were GPT/GUID , the desired boot ufs was set to / (label) and the data drive left alone.
Result is a new system is correctly installed in the ufs partition on the boot drive, and the data drive of ufs partitions is now missing - now being reported as empty and "no such gemo"


----------



## Martin Paredes (Nov 6, 2019)

FreeBSD use bsdinstall(8), you can check the section 2.6. Allocating Disk Space of the Handbook

Also, you can check the source code of `/usr/sbin/bsdinstall`, it is a shell script.

What is the output of `gpart show` ?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2019)

daeron said:


> what does the installation UI do to a second drive untouched in the UI?


Nothing, nothing at all. Not unless you told the installer to touch it. 



daeron said:


> Result is a new system is correctly installed in the ufs partition on the boot drive, and the data drive of ufs partitions is now missing - now being reported as empty and "no such gemo"


Was it perhaps encrypted? If the disk is encrypted it would need to be 'unlocked' before you can actually read it.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2019)

To add to my last remark, a couple of years ago I decided my server could use a fresh reinstall. Made backups of the various configuration files and proceeded to wipe everything and reinstall. Installation went fine, various things I needed were configured and all was well. Oh, let me check my encrypted, external HD. Erhm. Well fsck! Backed up everything but forgot to backup the encryption key. So now I have an external HD with 2TB of data I can never regain access to. That was a hard lesson to learn.


----------

